# 02m or 02j Trans



## youknowmeehan (Aug 30, 2006)

I put this in the 1.8t thread because I have a 1.8t gti and i get no responses from the transmission thread. I want to get a transmission that can take a beating i was going to get my 02j 5 speed built. But im hearing the 6 speed can take a hell of a beating. Which do you guys with experience of driving both transmissions prefer?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

O2M > O2J

However, the O2M is more expensive and clutches are more expensive

What kind of beating are you planning? Drag, Track, Auto-X, street? ... what power levels is your motor pushing?

An O2J with LSD + good clutch will do a pretty darn good job. If you need major race status you can do a gear set, but that's pretty expensive.

The O2M is the better option here, but also more expensive. So it really depends on your funding and if you have a line on a known good 02M for a good price that you can use for the swap.

FYI...If you switch to the 02M you also need new axles. But if you really want a strong setup you'll be replacing those with some raxles anyways.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Just picked up a 6sp for ours last week...can't wait to get it in. We have quite a few BT customer cars running them with great reliability. I am just glad I can finally cruise @ 80 without hearing the engine screaming:laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

iTech said:


> Just picked up a 6sp for ours last week...can't wait to get it in. We have quite a few BT customer cars running them with great reliability. I am just glad I can finally cruise @ 80 without hearing the engine screaming:laugh:


Is the O2M really that much quieter at 80?

I'm tempted to throw a taller 5th gear in my O2J


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

groggory said:


> Is the O2M really that much quieter at 80?
> 
> I'm tempted to throw a taller 5th gear in my O2J


had a friend throw a tdi 5th gear in his o2j, really been considering it lately... 5th gear cruising rpm's are significantly lower


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a really early trans in the [email protected] 80 the damn thing is @ 4200 rpm's. It is horrendous to drive with a 3" turbo back. 

I never really paid much attention till I got the new TT. That thing is like 2900 to 3200(not sure where exactly) @ 80..so nice when we make our every weekend trip to OCMD


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

iTech said:


> I have a really early trans in the [email protected] 80 the damn thing is @ 4200 rpm's. It is horrendous to drive with a 3" turbo back.
> 
> 
> try it with full 3 inch straight pipes  haha


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya no doubt...thats got to suck. My buddy has a Turbo R with a full 3" no muffler exhaust. I think he's slowly going deaf:laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

another gear box to consider is a TDI trans .. and not the the 5th gear ..


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Do it OP :thumbup:. I made the change a couple yrs ago and never looked back. Yeah the rpms are over faster and more shifting involved but trust me, it's so worth it. 2 cents for ya, have it cracked open when you first get it to inspect the shift arm thingies. They can be weak and break if your ruff with the shifter. And while your in there add a diff of your liking. I put a peloquin in mine. Can't beat a lifetime no questions asked warranty . Also if your car is newer than 02 you should only need axles (vw nut end style), a starter, clutch, 1 cable linkage adjuster (just like 02j but bigger), thro out and slave cyl should come with the trans and you can bend your original PS line and reuse your original clutch line as well. No need for shifter box or hubs on 02 to 06 mk4's :thumbup:


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Velocity196 is 100% on the money. My brother did a 02M swap for me on my 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg and it makes the car so much fun to drive again, like if your driving a new car again. I didn't have the trans craked opened and inspected and only 2 monts later I have found that it grinds into 3rd if you try to shift slow or fast over 5k RPMs. Thats what I get for not abusing it in the 30 day warrenty period but thats what happens when you buy used sometimes. Take the advise offered by Velocity196 and have it inspected before you install it. I've only had it for 3 months so I dont know if it can take abuse but someone already beat me to beating up on it. You will love the 02M swap and I highly recommend it. After I finish paying for the swap I will have to save to have it rebuilt. **** happens I guess.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

02M is the way to go... The shifter doesn't feel like a pile of goo and the clutch actually works- you can shift in the 8000-8500 rpm region no problem- try that with an 02j... 

Also, the whole thing is much more durable. It's pretty much win/win/win/win.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

o2m here aswell but in a corrado .. car is not running yet but hopefully it will be soon


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

grenaded my 02j, went o2m never looked back  well till i decided to turn the car quattro, now i have an o2m sitting on a shelf next to an 02m quattro.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> o2m here aswell but in a corrado .. car is not running yet but hopefully it will be soon


:thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm happy with my O2J. Tdi 5th, Peloquin and the long gears are quite nice with my setup. I'm sub 400wheel with low torque which seems to be the only reason this thing hasn't esssplodedid. The Tdi 5th drops me nearly 1K in rpms from 4th to 5th although it does surge until I'm over 5K or so.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

screwball said:


> I'm happy with my O2J. Tdi 5th, Peloquin and the long gears are quite nice with my setup. I'm sub 400wheel with low torque which seems to be the only reason this thing hasn't esssplodedid. The Tdi 5th drops me nearly 1K in rpms from 4th to 5th although it does surge until I'm over 5K or so.


postponing the inevitable. That setup will explode I'm afraid, it's only a matter of when.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Time will tell. 185K right now with 40K in 18 months BT.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

My o2j is still going strong, its 150k miles old, with 30k of that at around 400whp...royal purple trans oil and open diff (probably why its still alive). 

I think it really depends on how you drive, i have never dumped the clutch and all my daily commute is on the higway. If you live in the city or where there are alot of street lights and stop signs...I would imagine the 02m would be more ideal.


----------



## youknowmeehan (Aug 30, 2006)

I drag at the strip a great once in a while maybe once or twice a summer. But i drive mostly on the highway. I love my 5 speed because of the long gears but i want something that i know isn't going to break b dumping the clutch and power shifting. I was thinking keep the o2j get a wotbox and strong clutch and fly wheel? but the o2m is looking like its way worth it.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

youknowmeehan said:


> I drag at the strip a great once in a while maybe once or twice a summer. But i drive mostly on the highway. I love my 5 speed because of the long gears but i want something that i know isn't going to break b dumping the clutch and power shifting. I was thinking keep the o2j get a wotbox and strong clutch and fly wheel? but the o2m is looking like its way worth it.


I can't imagine a 02j taking to make BT no lift shifts and launches with with a 2step LOL. Hell my last one broke in the middle of a 3rd gear burn out. Actually no it was 2nd. Stripped at the teeth off the gears.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

my vrt did the same thing to a 02a .. lol


----------



## youknowmeehan (Aug 30, 2006)

My o2j is stock ive launched it once and have never powershifted it by i would sooo like too :laugh:


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

if you have an o2j, just dont drive like your in fast and the furious and you will be alright


----------

